# Bolzano/Bozen, Italy



## northern italian (Sep 12, 2002)

Small photo portrait of this nice city in northern Italy


----------



## maxxam80 (Apr 6, 2003)

doesn't look Northern Italian

looks Austrian or Swiss architecture

must be very near the border?

nice photos

and a very wealthy part of Europe though


----------



## drunkenmunkey888 (Aug 13, 2005)

yea i totally agree. the architecture looks germanic instead of italian. very beautiful though. didnt know italy had these kinds of cities


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Yeah really, Austria should annex this place.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

that's Südtirol - former part of Tirol - State of Austria, which after War was 'given' to Italy. It is my favorite place. one of the most beautiful in Europe i visited.


----------



## Max the Swede (Jan 5, 2005)

Incredible location!


----------



## northern italian (Sep 12, 2002)

All the italian regions which were under the Tyrol's Kingdom (South Tyrol, Trentino, Veneto) have lot of this "austrian" flavour, mixed with the italian one; obviously South Tyrol is the one with the most of it, being on the boarder.

Then you can see it even looking many actual surnames in my town: Planchesteiner, Weidmann, Loss, Weidling, Kostner, Folgerheiter etc


----------



## xfogus (Mar 26, 2006)

Wow looks amazing, especially in the first shot.


----------



## palermodude (Aug 5, 2008)

nice


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I like the mountains a lot... :cheers:


----------



## Grvk (Feb 25, 2008)

Amazing area!
I am planning to come to Southern Tirol. 
Does anybody have a pictures from Merano?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome place...


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

lovely!:cheers:


----------



## Silverhawk (Jun 10, 2005)

I think is one of the most beautiful places in Europe. Bolzano really caught me, I tink all the time in this place that I only could meet a few minutes while I traveled between Verona to Munich.

I want to return to this region, the Trentino Alto Adigio/Süd Tyrol.


----------

